# Teesside - 6Kg Propane for £10.90, No deposit on bottle



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

This may be of interest to forum members on/near Teesside.

We were just driving along this morning when we spotted a sign for a newly opened caravan & camping shop so went and had a look. Not a large stock range yet because they haven't been open long so we mainly just had a look round and a chat with the owner. The one thing we did buy was a 6Kg bottle of propane for £10.90 - Energas brand.

The company is called Platinum and is at Unit 1, Tyne Court off Wallis Road, Skippers Lane, Middlesbrough (behind B&Q).

We have no connection with the company other than this one visit.

Graham


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Never heard of Energas. Which means you will most probably only be able to get a refill at that one outlet. Bit embarrassing if you're away in sunny Devon etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Never heard of Energas. Which means you will most probably only be able to get a refill at that one outlet. Bit embarrassing if you're away in sunny Devon etc.


According to their web site Here they have been trading since 1960.

True they don't have as extensive a network as Calor but I don't expect refilling to be a problem for us as our gas locker will take two 6 Kg bottles and we don't use all that much gas. By being a bit careful with management of Calor and Energas bottles I reckon we should be OK.

Graham


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,
We have been using Energas for years, we get our refills from the Kirkby in Ashfield branch.
We always carry 2 x 6kg bottles, 1 calor and 1 Energas.



Sharon & Steve


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Seems a bit expensive, with a refillable gaslow system Im getting more than twice that amount of gas for the same money and I have the option of refilling the bottles almost anywhere in europe.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Got one yesterday, excellent value, also looks like a good place to have work done on the van.

Ralph


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> Seems a bit expensive, with a refillable gaslow system Im getting more than twice that amount of gas for the same money and I have the option of refilling the bottles almost anywhere in europe.


Hi Tony

For all the reasons you have put forward a Gaslow bottle/bottles or a refillable tank is no doubt a good way to equip a modern motorhome ....

BUT there are a lot of folk who do not use their vans fulltime or even every week, they never leave the UK and if the do they do, they mostly do it in the Summer, when a couple of 6kg bottles will last a holiday trip...

So to my point... for these motorhomers, based just on installation costs and the recovery of them a Gaslow setup or refillable tank is expensive when compared even to Calor bottles and if a supply like Graham's can be found , cheap gas and no deposit, then so much the better.

I am not knocking Gaslow and refillable tanks, they are very effective, easy to use and the gas is cheap/universally available....but I am just saying it is, as with most things, "horses for courses".

Mike


----------



## 96376 (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks for putting info on. live nearby will give them a visit


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Paid £14.80 for 11kg propane (Go Gas) today in Standish , Wigan. No charge for the bottles either so got two :wink: .


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

While on the subject of camping gas I have found this link for Calor dealers POI to go into Tom Tom.

http://www.caravanning-online.co.uk/satnav/index.htm

Have tried to put this on the download section, but don't know if it succeeded.
:roll: 
Steve F


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Without starting a Gaslow debate, I recently did 9 days in Scotland in January. Wild camping, no hook up. Fridge on gas all of the time, carver heater when necessary during the day and all evening onlow . Gas cooker and oven used as at home. 

Total gas usage: one 6kg cylinder (yes really).

Unless living on a van full time, I don't see how Gaslow can possibly be worth it. 
Also I am considering buying some Flogas or similar cheaper supply so I can keep one and a calor. Only use the calor when the cheap bottle is empty.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

krull said:


> Without starting a Gaslow debate, I recently did 9 days in Scotland in January. Wild camping, no hook up. Fridge on gas all of the time, carver heater when necessary during the day and all evening onlow . Gas cooker and oven used as at home.
> 
> Total gas usage: one 6kg cylinder (yes really).
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what we do only with energas and a calor,then just use the calor when the energas is empty.Even though our gas locker has space for 2 x 13 kg bottles,we still take 2 x 6 kg bottles.

Can't see the point in carrying the extra weight unless your fulltiming or planning a long trip abroad,the 2 x 6kgs will last us over 2 weeks in winter and even longer than that in summer,as our longest trip is never more than 2 weeks this method suits us.

Steve


----------

